# SportCast USA National Casting Tournament Results



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

The results are listed for those who cast 600+ feet.

The following comes from the SFCCI FaceBook page:

Will N 813
Angel V 766
Kwang H 690
Bob S 652
John M 639
Willie W 632


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Update

Will Nash 
125 Grams - 813 feet
150 grams - 800 feet

Great casting!


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Don,

Congratulations to Will and all the casters. Great to see the bar moving beyond 800'. Congratulations also to Angel who also exceeded 800' earlier this year. LarryB


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Congrats Will on another great win!!

Tommy


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations to all the contestants , great too see you having fun and giving it your all. Well done to Will on the win with the 813 / 247 meter cast , top bombing :fishing:


----------

